#     1 8.2!!!

## NOOM

!

 ,  2.0 (2.0.25.5) 

      ,  10.06.     44.01.  - -       ,     - -  "  X  " .  -   ?

----------

,   10.6.    .

----------


## TRIAN

> -


      (10.6)    ?

----------


## NOOM

> ,   10.6.    .


 : - 00000000001  30.06.2011 23:59:59
: 1
  1      "USB  173+  "- ",   10.06

----------


## NOOM

> (10.6)    ?


,     ..  10.09 (     )      -,     .. :Frown:

----------


## NOOM

> ,     ..  10.09 (     )      -,     ..


     ..       (), ..     .      10.06 ,   10.6    .     ..     ?    ?

----------

,          ?

----------

,    "" ?

----------

